# 3D Fish painting -- they look alive!



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

"Goldfish Salvation" Riusuke Fukahori


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice find! Wish he did betta too


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Amazing!!! Thanks a lot for sharing!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW theres no words for that


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow very cool stuff! thanks for
posting that! real cool technique for the tail with that broom on the big one


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

My son sent me this link and I wasn't paying attention for the first bit. When I looked, I thought he was pouring liquid plastic over live fish!

Some people are so very talented!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

INCREDIBLE! Stolen and linked on my facebook lol, thanks for sharing ....


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for posting - great find


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.274902,-122.835375


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

That guy is amazing for sure! There was another thread last week about this: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/amazing-goldfish-art-riusuke-fukahori-23949/ there is a couple other links on it for his photo gallery and a vid showing how it's done. Cool art for sure!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

who else thought "art attack" when the guy did the huge fish on the floor?


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

katienaha said:


> who else thought "art attack" when the guy did the huge fish on the floor?


Count me there


----------

